# Brother BAS-416A Needle Select Problem



## bloodsweatandink (Jun 23, 2008)

I just got a 9 Needle, 1 Head Brother (BAS-416A). After a few errors, and a replaced fuse the machine seems to be running great in test mode except for one thing.

When I try to change the needle (by using the Needle Select Button) I get an ugly noise and an error that says:

N_Case Lock. Turn off machine.

After reading the instructions this is what it says about the error:

N_Case Lock.
Cause: Needle bar case is too tight mechanically or locked and cannot move.

Solution:
Remove Load.

I am not sure what remove load means nor am I sure if there is a locking mechanism I need to unlock or loosen to get the Needle Cap to move freely and switch between needles. Currently its stuck on Needle 7.

When I try to manually twist the gear it seems to lock up when I try to move it all the way to needle 6 or all the way to needle 8, not sure if that is normal or not.

Does anyone know of any solution or suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bloodsweatandink (Jun 23, 2008)

After some messing around I found out this.

When I move my pully to 200 I can manually move the needle gear and it will switch between needles just fine from 9 to 1 and back no problem. But when I go to push the needle select button, it asks me to put the pully back to the 100 position. After I do this, and try to manually move my needles, they are once again jammed. Anyone have any idea what is going on? I am sure it is something painfully simple.


----------



## bloodsweatandink (Jun 23, 2008)

Alright after more messing around I realized the thread take up bar for the selected needle is offset to the other needles when pulley is set to 100. This causes the machine to not be able to switch freely when selecting needles. Yet, when I put the pull to 200 and making it able to switch freely, I notice the thread take up bars are all even.

So my new question would be how to adjust the pulley so the thread take up bars are all even at 100 (not 200 as it currently is) so I can use the machine to auto select needle. Remember the machine will not run until the pulley is set to 100.

Thanks guys.


----------

